# Miss Mighty Mopar ...........



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

..... another version Of Judy Lilly's SS/AA Hemi Barracuda .........


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Cool - love the engine


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I do believe this was yet another Judy Lilly car! NICELY done sir!!!!!!!!!

LOVE the late 60's 'cuda's......


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Best Looking Cuda ever raced


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great Looking Fastback Cuda !!!


----------

